# Sony MUC-M1BT1



## mikaveli06

Anyone have experience with this cable?
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Sony-MUC-M1BT1-Bluetooth-Headphone-XBA-Z5/dp/B00NW35KVG


----------



## Holdmyown83

There is a newer version sony muc m2bt1. I'm interested in these but they are too brand new for a lot of places to have them yet and a few in eBay want way more than its original price.


----------



## mikaveli06

Nice, but unfortunately I do not like that design.  I had the sony sbh-80 and was uncomfortable.  Inclusion of LDAC is great though.


----------



## Edric Li

Which of M1 and M2 will be better for daily use in your opinion?


----------



## Holdmyown83

edric li said:


> Which of M1 and M2 will be better for daily use in your opinion?


 I think the M2 because of the battery life.


----------



## imparanoic

i am wondering MUC-M2BT1 with xba series, is this the ultimate portable no compromise wireless solution


----------



## audioxxx

imparanoic said:


> i am wondering MUC-M2BT1 with xba series, is this the ultimate portable no compromise wireless solution



Very tempted to buy this muc-M2BT1, headset, can anybody comment on how good this sounds, is it far from the zx2, or no comparison?


----------



## Monstieur

I've ordered it from Amazon Japan. Will find out in a few weeks how it drives the SE846. I'm worried about high output impedance which audibly affects the SE846.


----------



## Wiz33

I tried to get a MUC-M2BT1 on my last day in Tokyo back in Dec after I got the XBA-N3 but the Yobadashi at Shinjuku was out of stock and I don't have time to go down to Akihabara. Finally got one when they are back in stock on Amazon Japan and it arrived a few days ago. I don't have a Sony player. I use a Teac HA-P50 for my 24bit wired playbacks. I also have the MUC-M1BT1 which I got along with my XBA-A3 almost 2 years ago.
  
 I'm mostly a casual music listener while it comes to portable music so don't expect any graph and charts. Since I don't have any wireless device capable of LDAC or 24 bit playback, all my impression is based on using my iPhone 6 playing mostly AAC, MP3/4 music and concert videos. I have include some comparison to my Teac HA-P50 using wired connections.
  
 Let first gives you my impression of the M1.
  
 It drives the A3 surprisingly well. I was afraid that it wouldn't have enough power to drive the A3 ( I was expecting muddier bass and less sparkles from the med and highs) but it drives them about as well as my P50. Max volume is a bit lower (but I rarely goes above 50% on the P50 anyways) but the sound/tonal quality is about the same on 16 bit sources, playing true 24 bit source using Teac app does give a more refine definition overall from the P50. 
  
 The M1 was kinda a pain to use though with just one multi function button. You have to remember the varies press and hold sequences for the different functions. The small yet firm button is hard to press and at times your press and hold will just end up turning off the device. The volume control default to 50% at startup and  is also independent from the BT device you're connected to (In my case an iPhone 6) so at time you might end up having to adjust 2 sets of volume controls. 
  
 As for comfort, the M1 with the 2 cans dangling is also distracting as although they are light weight, you can still feel them swing when you move around. If you're wearing them over the neck, it's a bit better. The problem comes when you remove you earphones and have them dangling. I have had them slip off almost without me noticing.during fast movements.
  
 In the end. Since I mostly use my A3 while indoor as they are a bit bulky while out and about, especially if you have to remove it from time to time to talk to people and they're hard to store/protect when you have them off. I end up rarely using the M1.
  
 I mostly picked up the XBA-N3 for ergonomic reasons. It much more compact and easier to wear while out and about and I prefer a hybrid design with a dynamic driver vs an all BA design like the 300. I still think that the A3 have superior sound quality without having the meds and lows coming from the same driver like the N3. But the N3's ease of wear is what prompted me to take another look for a BT hookup solution. 
  
 Here's my impression of the M2 after a few days.
  
 It's seems to be a bit more powerful than the M1, max volume is about 10%-20% higher as the result of the larger battery (and you get longer running time). Sound/Tonal quality is pretty much even but bass seems a bit tighter. Volume control is now linked with the output device so you only have one set of volume level to worry about. Otherwise it's about the same as the M1 including the comparison to the P50 wired playback.
  
 Ease of use. the addition of the lever type volume control makes all the difference, no more trying to remember the press sequences for varies functions or accidentally turning the unit off. There's also a English verbal alert during power up and BT connections which is nice when you're wearing the device and can't see the power/connection LED.
  
 Comfort. Gone are the feeling that you have something dangling from your neck/ear when you move about. Feels very comfortable around the neck, in fact you won't feel it at all most of the time. I wore mine around the office for over 8 hours a days the last couple days and I kept forgetting that they were there. It's also very secure and won't slip off by accident. That have actually prompted me to start using it with the A3 instead of the N3 and I won't have to worry about it accidentally slipping off like the M1.
  
 Basically. I'll be using the XBAs a lot more while out and about. The A3 is still a bit more noticeable so I may use the N3 on some occasions. I may even look into getting a LDAC playback device. I won't go for the ZX2 or WM1 since I'll use it mostly with wireless connections, the added cost of the more powerful/balanced output will be useless most of the time. I'll probably take a look at the A30 series.


----------



## imparanoic

wiz33 said:


> I tried to get a MUC-M2BT1 on my last day in Tokyo back in Dec after I got the XBA-N3 but the Yobadashi at Shinjuku was out of stock and I don't have time to go down to Akihabara. Finally got one when they are back in stock on Amazon Japan and it arrived a few days ago. I don't have a Sony player. I use a Teac HA-P50 for my 24bit wired playbacks. I also have the MUC-M1BT1 which I got along with my XBA-A3 almost 2 years ago.
> 
> I'm mostly a casual music listener while it comes to portable music so don't expect any graph and charts. Since I don't have any wireless device capable of LDAC or 24 bit playback, all my impression is based on using my iPhone 6 playing mostly AAC, MP3/4 music and concert videos. I have include some comparison to my Teac HA-P50 using wired connections.
> 
> ...


 
 why not consider nw-zx100, it's an awesome player, best for battery life at 60 hours mp3/50 hours flac,longer than a3x series, nw-zx2 and even longer than the huge nw-wm1a, more importantly, the nw-zx100 will sound significantly better than a series even with ldac on
  
 the bonus fact is that  nw-zx100 is quite compact and that with wired usage of xba-n3 and xba-a3, this player is from another world and definitely audiophile grade, while the a series is good, it can not hold a candle compare to the nw-zx100 (which sounds almost as good a nw-zx2 according to head fi users here)


----------



## Wiz33

imparanoic said:


> why not consider nw-zx100, it's an awesome player, best for battery life at 60 hours mp3/50 hours flac,longer than a3x series, nw-zx2 and even longer than the huge nw-wm1a, more importantly, the nw-zx100 will sound significantly better than a series even with ldac on
> 
> the bonus fact is that  nw-zx100 is quite compact and that with wired usage of xba-n3 and xba-a3, this player is from another world and definitely audiophile grade, while the a series is good, it can not hold a candle compare to the nw-zx100 (which sounds almost as good a nw-zx2 according to head fi users here)


 
  
  
 Will it? I thought the LDAC circuit is the same on wireless. Also, The A30 have 35mw/ch for when I have to run wired (if I ran out of battery). 15mw/ch on the ZX-100 may be enough for the N3 but the A3 will sound muddy and lose the high sparkles if you don't have enough power.
  
 P.S. I'm fairly new in this Hi-Res player/DAC/amp world so please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Wiz33

I have some 24/48, 24/96 albums that I bought online (from studio master not upsampled) so I brought in a Sony A35 player to try out Hi-Res playback over LDAC since that was supported on the MUC-M2BT1. Got the player a few days ago so here's some initial impressions.
  
   Happy to report that LDAC works pretty well. While the Hi Res tracks gives a noticeable improvement (wider dynamic range and more detailed) over the FLAC rip from the same album's CD. I can't really tell much of a difference between wired and wireless playback. I was told that LDAC does drain the battery faster but I don't have any data on how this affect MUC-M2BT1 yet. With normal BT playback, I normally runs at 50% volume in the office and maybe 1-2 notch more while outdoor or in the car. I have never ran out of battery on the M2 during a normal day of use (about 30 minutes of commute each way plus a couple hours of play at the office). It will usually recharge in under one hour back home (they say 2.5 hours from empty to full) so that holds pretty well to the 6+ hours that they claimed. I'm going to do Hi Res playback only today and see how the M2 fare on battery. MUC-M2BT1
  
 For wired playback. My HA-P50 is probably still a bit better with tighter bass and a bit more sparkle in the meds and highs. But the A35/M2/A3/N3 is a much more compact and wireless solution than the A50 wired when you're on the go.
  
 Edit: The M2 finally gave a battery low warning. This is after about an hour of use yesterday and 4 hours of use with Hi Res playback today. So about 5 hours.


----------



## imparanoic

i am using nw-zx100 on my xba-30 and xba-40, but they are low impedence, i have tried it with xba-a3 at sony store, no issues, still fine, i also have akg k551, still fine, but i know it won't run a xba-z5


----------



## Ultrainferno

@shigzeo seems to like the M2BT1 
  

 http://www.headfonia.com/review-sony-muc-m2bt1-wireless-audio-receiver-dont-forget-your-phone/


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost (Dec 27, 2017)

love this cable, one set for campfire vega and ety er4sr, bought another set and got it modded for fitear c435..

i use the sony wm1a as source, just really fun and convenient to use...


----------



## zmhaha (Jan 19, 2018)

Im interested in getting the M2BT1.
As far as my understanding goes, the source end only sends the signal through Bluetooth, which is completely digital, so whatever the DAC or amp on the source end is bypassed, and it is the receiving end  that must complete the DAC and amp function, then feed into the drivers..

With LDAC, I guess data transfer rate would not be a big concern anymore. 
But what about the DAC inside the receiver?? I don't see any one talks about that on any Bluetooth headphones too..


----------



## imparanoic

zmhaha said:


> Im interested in getting the M2BT1.
> As far as my understanding goes, the source end only sends the signal through Bluetooth, which is completely digital, so whatever the DAC or amp on the source end is bypassed, and it is the receiving end  that must complete the DAC and amp function, then feed into the drivers..
> 
> With LDAC, I guess data transfer rate would not be a big concern anymore.
> But what about the DAC inside the receiver?? I don't see any one talks about that on any Bluetooth headphones too..




that's  *Audio Technica AT-PHA55BT has become so interesting, uses 3.5mm instead of the other connector which M2BT1 uses, has decent dac and amp and from a reputable brand since sony has released ldac **technology to other manufacturers ( subject on licence) and even  implemented on android oreo as standard ** ( subject on licence)*


----------



## Pro-Jules

Hi Guys 

I am a LDAC / Hi Res fan.

I live in a noisy city. 

I feel I am limiting my sonic choices by looking for Noise cancelling headphones. I do like to cut the city noise out.

What do you city / commuters think?  Would the Hi Res benefit in a pair of ($500 ish) IEM fed by the Sony LDAC neck band M2BT1 or 2 get totally lost by traffic / subway - tube / cafe chatter?

I have a Fiio M9 to feed it 96k 24 bit audio

Would I be groovin on the quality sounds or getting annoyed..?

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pro-Jules (Jan 11, 2019)

So my Sony MUC-M1BT1 Just arrived..

£35 customs fee! 

Anyway, I have the FiiO M9 which outputs LDAC

But since ordering it (2 months ago) I have found after a lot of experimentation, short of super glue and a hammer, IEM's will NOT stay put in my ears.... They all fall out.

So I think I am looking at custom molds made... (for some Etymotic 4SR's)

But before I do....

Can MUC-M1BT1 connect to TWO BT devices at the same time (so DAP & phone, or phone & Computer)?

Thanks in advance


----------



## imparanoic

Pro-Jules said:


> So my Sony MUC-M1BT1 Just arrived..
> 
> £35 customs fee!
> 
> ...



do you find Ldac sometimes lose transmission while on the street on highest bitrate? while on other bitrate less likely to receive interference?


----------



## Pro-Jules (Jan 11, 2019)

I haven't opened the box yet.i am waiting for iems & molds to be delivered.

My Radsone ES100 & FiiO M9 work well together @ best quality LDAC: in the car, in the same medium side room and in my coat pocket while walking in the city or on crowded London Underground trains (UK subway) overall I experience no "environmental interference" to the LDAC.

I hope the Sony LDAC neck band performs as well. Might be able to try it later today.


----------



## Pro-Jules (Jan 11, 2019)

OK the Sony neckband arrived. It sounds good.

The LDAC works even if I wander away from the player into the next room.

@Wiz33  & @Monstieur 

I am struggling to get My DAP and phone to pair at the same time. Any tips for me?


----------



## urtv

Anyone tried removing the original cable and soldering on a new cable yet? Been using this with an adapter for my Fitear but one of the adapter is breaking and it doesn't make sense to get a new one for the price.


----------



## Pro-Jules

Still struggling to pair my FiiO @ the same time as my iPhone. 

I can't do it.


----------



## Pro-Jules

On eBay UK now.


----------

